# My attempt at a rat bike.



## ChadB

Here's my attempt at a rat bike.

Started out as a '59 or '60 AMF Roadmaster middleweight I bought off CL cheap. I stripped the fenders and chainguard off, put some balloon whitewalls on it, and a set of 24 in. ape hangers w/ a BMX toploader stem. Put a new cruier seat I had lying around on it, and it's a pretty nice riding bike. I'm 6'2, so the ape hangers aren't an issue. 

I decided against powder coating the wheel hoops red, since if I did I'd have too much $$ in it to call it a rat bike. Plus the paint on the frame is too nice to paint flat black over. It's supposed to be the antithesis of my red Roadmaster.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

Nice but something makes me think that your not done with it yet.
Seems like one of those projects that you're always tinkering with.
Pretty clean looking pub crawler for sure.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Fun thing about a rat bike is you can change it at will, compared to a original vintage bike that when it's done it's done.


----------



## ChadB

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Nice but something makes me think that your not done with it yet.
> Seems like one of those projects that you're always tinkering with.
> Pretty clean looking pub crawler for sure.




You're probably right. Even though it's cliche' at this point, I may still do the flat black frame and red wheel hoop bit, and then maybe put a repop Schwinn style springer on it, but at ths point I can't justify putting any more money in it. It really is a sweet riding bike.


----------



## nrmndy1

Hi,
Do you still have the chain guard. If so can you send me a picture?
I'm looking for one.
Thanks.
Nrmndy1
email ndh@cox.net


----------



## bikebum1975

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Nice but something makes me think that your not done with it yet.
> Seems like one of those projects that you're always tinkering with.
> Pretty clean looking pub crawler for sure.




Are you ever really done with them? 
Sweet ride just not so crazy bout the apes but that's just me all in all nice bike.


----------



## nrmndy1

HI,
Just got a message that you replied to my inquiry about the chain guard but I guess it didn't com through.
Do yo still have the chainguard?
Thanks,
Nrmndy1
email ndh@cox.ndh


----------



## hotrodbob

nice bike i love the handle bars


----------



## eeapo

Add a little rust to it


----------



## Astroyama

eeapo said:


> Add a little rust to it



I like the way you think.
I prefer more friendly compounds for rust agents when applying a solution to oxidize metal.  As opposed to acid.
Mix Ratio 80:20
80% Hydrogen Peroxide...20% Vinegar...Add Salt to saturation point.   Grab some booze!!!
This oxidizing solution works well, is easy on the hands, and enjoyable to breathe.  

Cheers~


----------



## Superman1984

Astroyama said:


> I like the way you think.
> I prefer more friendly compounds for rust agents when applying a solution to oxidize metal.  As opposed to acid.
> Mix Ratio 80:20
> 80% Hydrogen Peroxide...20% Vinegar...Add Salt to saturation point.   Grab some booze!!!
> This oxidizing solution works well, is easy on the hands, and enjoyable to breathe.
> 
> Cheers~
> 
> View attachment 1349316
> 
> View attachment 1349317
> 
> View attachment 1349318
> 
> View attachment 1349319
> 
> View attachment 1349320
> 
> View attachment 1349321
> 
> View attachment 1349322
> 
> View attachment 1349323



That's the method I use too! I usually go a little darker with more coats so it looks more of a brown vs an amber color though. Faux "patina" & rat making fun


----------



## Allrounderco

I think you hit a home run! The flat black / red look is overplayed.

And a definite no to added rust. There's enough organically rusted bikes out there (I have my share, so not a judgement). Keep it clean.


----------



## Superman1984

Blackbomber said:


> I think you hit a home run! The flat black / red look is overplayed.



I dig the flat/matte - semi gloss black but so tired of red wheels! Do a lime green or even rusty red primer & mist some brown over it. Heck red primer, then color paint & scuff it back some with a wire brush would look better than a fresh RED wheel


----------



## Allrounderco

Superman1984 said:


> I dig the flat/matte - semi gloss black but so tired of red wheels! Do a lime green or even rusty red primer & mist some brown over it. Heck red primer, then color paint & scuff it back some with a wire brush would look better than a fresh RED wheel



Yeah, the brightly contrasting wheels are a bigger point of contention for me. And I've done red wheels on flat black (on a Vespa, of all things). I'm not going to knock anyone's work. I just think the OP did a fantastic job here, and only want to let him know I like what he did better this way, than what he might have done.


----------

